# Ft. Lauderdale (or near) Charter Recommendation?



## watchoverya (Jan 22, 2011)

Can anyone make a recommendation of a charter company on the SE Florida coast? Looking in the 34-36 ft. range, modern hull, roller furling jib, NO furling main, not too old.


----------



## Warren460 (Mar 2, 2011)

Check out Florida yacht charters


----------

